# White Professor Goes On Rant About 'little Caucasian —' Taking Over Harlem



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 6, 2018)

A white Rutgers University professor is facing intense backlash for calling out gentrification in a Facebook rant attacking white kids invading his beloved Harlem, The New York Post reports. 

History professor James Livingston was grabbing a burger at Harlem Shake restaurant, Thursday, May 31, when he noticed the number of white people in his neighborhood.

“OK, officially, I now hate white people. I am a white people [sic], for God’s sake, but can we keep them — us — us out of my neighborhood?” Livingston wrote in a now-deleted post.

The restaurant he frequents was “overrun with little Caucasian a**holes who know their parents will approve of anything they do,” according to him. 

On the surface, one may point out that Livingston is part of the problem, but he doesn't factor himself into the mass invasion of white people taking over the historically black and brown area of New York. He scolds the unwanted newcomers for being loud and disorderly. 

“Slide around the floor, you little s**thead, sing loudly, you unlikely moron. Do what you want, nobody here is gonna restrict your right to be white ... I hereby resign from my race. F*** these people. Yeah, I know, it’s about access to my dinner. F*** you, too.”
Presumably, other angry white people flagged his post, and it was quickly removed from the platform. The rant heard around the internet was considered hate speech according to Facebook's new community guidelines. 






*"I just don't want little Caucasians overrunning my life, as they did last night," *he explained. "Please God, remand [sic] them to the suburbs, where they and their parents can colonize every restaurant, all the while pretending that the idiotic indulgence of their privilege signifies cosmopolitan--you know, as in sophisticated "European"--commitments."


(*Well......I feel him there*   )

Livingston, who originally helms from Lombard, Illinois, said his post ruffled a few feathers. He received over two dozen hate-filled emails and messages calling him a racist. Some included threats of violence.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jun 6, 2018)

I went on his page and I read some of the comments under one of his posts. Apparently, he also has white people calling him the N word


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 6, 2018)

jdvzmommy said:


> I went on his page and I read some of the comments under one of his posts. Apparently, he also has white people calling him the N word


Oh, interesting, would have thought he'd be more of a n-word-lover.

Hmm, I wonder why he thinks it's okay for him to be there and not the other white people  Maybe the newcomers behave differently? Doesn't he know the times he's in, coded language for plausible deniability is the name of the game. I guess he wanted to be clear about his feelings!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jun 6, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, interesting, would have thought he'd be more of a n-word-lover.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder why he thinks it's okay for him to be there and not the other white people  Maybe the newcomers behave differently? Doesn't he know the times he's in, coded language for plausible deniability is the name of the game. I guess he wanted to be clear about his feelings!


This therapist at the office I used to go to was similar. She'd been living in Oakland for decades and was upset all these white people are moving in now. I was like, but YOU'RE white! But I think they like being in non-white majority areas, and when the gentrifiers come they know that's over.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 6, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, interesting, would have thought he'd be more of a n-word-lover.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder why he thinks it's okay for him to be there and not the other white people  Maybe the newcomers behave differently? Doesn't he know the times he's in, coded language for plausible deniability is the name of the game. I guess he wanted to be clear about his feelings!





RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> This therapist at the office I used to go to was similar. She'd been living in Oakland for decades and was upset all these white people are moving in now. I was like, but YOU'RE white! But I think they like being in non-white majority areas, and when the gentrifiers come they know that's over.


A few whites love to live in non-white areas for diversity, affordable housing, to do their SJW thing, and other whites annoy them. I find them hilarious, tbh.


----------



## momi (Jun 6, 2018)

He wrote all of that like he meant every word.


----------



## Shula (Jun 6, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, interesting, would have thought he'd be more of a n-word-lover.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder why he thinks it's okay for him to be there and not the other white people  Maybe the newcomers behave differently? Doesn't he know the times he's in, coded language for plausible deniability is the name of the game. I guess he wanted to be clear about his feelings!




He said it with his chest. Lol.


----------



## Shiks (Jun 6, 2018)

Let them fight each other.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 6, 2018)

the dwights hate "race traitors" like this man. lol


----------



## prettywhitty (Jun 6, 2018)

I always find it highly amusing when white people don’t like other white folk. 
Professor was all in his feelings.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 6, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, interesting, would have thought he'd be more of a n-word-lover.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder why he thinks it's okay for him to be there and not the other white people  Maybe the newcomers behave differently? Doesn't he know the times he's in, coded language for plausible deniability is the name of the game. I guess he wanted to be clear about his feelings!



They like to be the only ones. It's like the reverse of Black folks who only want to live in all White areas and start to feel a certain way once they see another Black family move in...

Honestly, I'm tired of all da whites. They've driven up Harlem real estate to ridiculous levels. Fake 2 BRs going for over a million. Pre war less than 1000 sq ft apartments approaching near 1 million. Supposedly middle income housing AKA HFDC housing being sold for >850K but with income caps of 200K and less. Scams. A lot of moneyed white ppl with no W2 income, but big trust funds or savings are moving into the area through these HFDCs. I wish NY times would expose NYC real estate for the mess it is and how the city government is complicit due to the amount they collect through taxes on real estate transactions.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2018)

LMAO....I am cracking up at his rants


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Jun 6, 2018)

Im so confused


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## frizzy (Jun 6, 2018)

Who is he, Rafael Dolezal?  I guess he wants to be the token white guy.


----------



## tibb1908 (Jun 6, 2018)

Race aside he's right.


----------

